# Acceso a diagrama Panasonic SA-PT75



## Hermares (Ene 15, 2016)

Requiero el diagrama de home theater Panasonic SA-PT75. El equipo no prende pero se activa el relay. Me interesa ver puntos de check de voltaje y los valores de la fuente.

Gracias,
Hermares ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 4, 2016)

Se asemeja bastante (diría identicos) al sa-pt70, por si te sirve, antes que nada


----------

